

Show HN: Swiper app – Browse Instagram by swiping left and right - hidoodle
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id905111078

======
hidoodle
Swiper is now launched in the App Store! Please feel free to let me know what
you love and hate about the app.

Thanks! Peter

